# Equestrian t-shirts at Greenwich



## lilyoftheincas (6 August 2012)

Going to the dressage tomorrow (v. excited!!) and I was wondering if there were any London 2012 Equestrian t-shirts for sale there? The £18.00 ones I think.


----------



## yorks (6 August 2012)

I think we found that they were cheaper on line than the ones at Greenwich. They are on sale there though.


----------



## CalllyH (6 August 2012)

They were rubbish quite frankly and about forty quid for the equestrian one


----------

